# 5 letter word challenge



## CajunKitty (May 3, 2014)

This is like divadoll's game. Change one letter to make a new word. It's okay to change the order of the letters.

steak &gt; leaks


----------



## Linda Hingis (May 8, 2014)

leaks -&gt; speak


----------



## CajunKitty (May 8, 2014)

speak &gt; space


----------



## Linda Hingis (May 13, 2014)

space -&gt; sauce


----------



## CajunKitty (May 14, 2014)

sauce &gt; scare


----------



## Linda Hingis (May 14, 2014)

scare &gt; racer


----------



## CajunKitty (May 15, 2014)

racer &gt; trace


----------



## Linda Hingis (May 16, 2014)

trace &gt; trade


----------



## CajunKitty (May 16, 2014)

trade &gt; deter


----------



## Linda Hingis (May 16, 2014)

deter &gt; creed


----------



## CajunKitty (May 17, 2014)

creed &gt; cedar


----------



## Linda Hingis (May 17, 2014)

cedar &gt; decor


----------



## CajunKitty (May 17, 2014)

decor &gt; order


----------



## Courtnee (May 17, 2014)

Order--&gt; adder, I hope this is along the right lines... I like this game a lot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CajunKitty (May 18, 2014)

adder &gt; dream


----------



## Courtnee (May 18, 2014)

Dream--&gt; Cream, yummy. :b


----------



## CajunKitty (May 19, 2014)

cream &gt; armed


----------



## Linda Hingis (May 19, 2014)

Courtnee &lt;3 said:


> Order--&gt; adder, I hope this is along the right lines... I like this game a lot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Actually you changed two letters instead of one but no probs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

armed &gt; ready


----------



## CajunKitty (May 20, 2014)

ready  &gt; dryad


----------



## Linda Hingis (May 21, 2014)

dryad &gt; dread


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 21, 2014)

dread --&gt; bread


----------



## CajunKitty (May 22, 2014)

bread &gt; beads


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 22, 2014)

Beads --&gt; dates


----------



## Linda Hingis (May 23, 2014)

dates &gt; state


----------



## CajunKitty (May 23, 2014)

state &gt; seats


----------



## Linda Hingis (May 24, 2014)

seats &gt; taste


----------



## CajunKitty (May 25, 2014)

taste &gt; aster


----------



## Linda Hingis (May 28, 2014)

aster &gt; roast


----------



## Courtnee (May 28, 2014)

Roast--&gt; Boats


----------



## CajunKitty (May 29, 2014)

boats &gt; atoms


----------



## Linda Hingis (May 30, 2014)

atoms &gt; storm


----------



## JC327 (May 30, 2014)

storm--&gt;store


----------



## Karly65 (May 30, 2014)

Store----&gt;shore


----------



## CajunKitty (May 31, 2014)

shore &gt; hares


----------



## JC327 (Jun 2, 2014)

hares--&gt;share


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 2, 2014)

Share--&gt;cares


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 3, 2014)

cares &gt; score


----------



## Linda Hingis (Jun 3, 2014)

score &gt; roses


----------



## Karly65 (Jun 3, 2014)

Roses &gt; poses


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 3, 2014)

poses--&gt;doses


----------



## Nicky Valentino (Jun 4, 2014)

doses &gt; seeds


----------



## JC327 (Jun 4, 2014)

seeds--&gt;speed


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 4, 2014)

speed &gt; dupes


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 4, 2014)

dupes--&gt;prude? is that even a word, i think so? actually, i hope so. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :blink:   h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 4, 2014)

yes it is

Prude--&gt; drupe


----------



## Nicky Valentino (Jun 4, 2014)

drupe &gt; drape


----------



## JC327 (Jun 4, 2014)

drape--&gt;pears


----------



## Karly65 (Jun 4, 2014)

Pears--&gt;peers


----------



## Nicky Valentino (Jun 5, 2014)

peers &gt; trees


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 5, 2014)

Trees--&gt;reels


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 5, 2014)

Reels--&gt;heels.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nicky Valentino (Jun 5, 2014)

heels &gt; sheet


----------



## Nicky Valentino (Jun 5, 2014)

sheet &gt; skeet  -look it up on urbandictionary lol   its a word


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 5, 2014)

Haha, that's cool. I would have trusted anyone who posted on here anyways Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Gee that's a hard word to make another out of.... Hmmm...

I don't think there IS any word that we could make out of that.

Am I wrong, please tell me I'm wrong... :?


----------



## Nicky Valentino (Jun 5, 2014)

skeet &gt; steel  [email protected] there's a will, there's a way.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh gee I'm silly, of course.

Thanks girl.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> duh court nee, thats so obvious.

Steel--&gt; wheel?


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2014)

wheel--&gt;whale


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 5, 2014)

whale &gt; heals


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2014)

heals--&gt;hears


----------



## Linda Hingis (Jun 5, 2014)

hears &gt; shore


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2014)

shore--&gt;short


----------



## Nicky Valentino (Jun 5, 2014)

short &gt; trash


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2014)

trash--&gt;heart


----------



## Nicky Valentino (Jun 6, 2014)

heart &gt; chart


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 6, 2014)

chart &gt; track


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 6, 2014)

track--&gt; racks. (like lamb racks, yummmmy) :lick:


----------



## Linda Hingis (Jun 6, 2014)

racks &gt; crack


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 7, 2014)

crack &gt; crock


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 7, 2014)

Crock-&gt;Brock (as in the name).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nicky Valentino (Jun 7, 2014)

brock &gt; rocks


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 7, 2014)

Rocks&gt; socks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2014)

socks--&gt;Sacks


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 7, 2014)

Sacks -&gt; cases


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 8, 2014)

Cases-&gt;bases.


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 8, 2014)

bases &gt; baste


----------



## JC327 (Jun 8, 2014)

baste--&gt;Caste


----------



## Nicky Valentino (Jun 8, 2014)

caste &gt; taste


----------



## JC327 (Jun 8, 2014)

taste--&gt;paste


----------



## Nicky Valentino (Jun 8, 2014)

paste &gt; tease


----------



## JC327 (Jun 9, 2014)

tease--&gt;cease


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 9, 2014)

cease--&gt;lease


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jun 9, 2014)

lease --&gt; scale


----------



## Nicky Valentino (Jun 10, 2014)

scale &gt; decal


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 10, 2014)

decal &gt; scald


----------



## JC327 (Jun 10, 2014)

scald--&gt;scold


----------



## Linda Hingis (Jun 10, 2014)

scold &gt; solid


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 10, 2014)

Solid--&gt;slides.


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 11, 2014)

Courtnee ♥’s ... said:


> Solid--&gt;slides.


Whoops we added an extra letter here. I'll go with "slide".

Slide &gt; limes


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2014)

limes--&gt;dimes


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 12, 2014)

dimes &gt; spied


----------



## Nicky Valentino (Jun 12, 2014)

spied &gt; pipes


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 12, 2014)

Pipes--&gt;piper.


----------



## Linda Hingis (Jun 13, 2014)

piper &gt; paper


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 13, 2014)

paper &gt; reaps


----------



## Linda Hingis (Jun 14, 2014)

reaps &gt; paste


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 15, 2014)

paste &gt; steam


----------



## JC327 (Jun 16, 2014)

Steam&gt;teams


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 17, 2014)

teams &gt; meals


----------



## Linda Hingis (Jun 17, 2014)

meals &gt; smile



JC327 said:


> Steam&gt;teams


Hey, you never changed an alphabet but nevermind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nicky Valentino (Jun 17, 2014)

smile &gt; piles


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 18, 2014)

piles &gt; lapse


----------



## JC327 (Jun 19, 2014)

Linda Hingis said:


> meals &gt; smile
> 
> Hey, you never changed an alphabet but nevermind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So sorry, just noticed that.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 19, 2014)

Lapse--&gt;lamps


----------



## Linda Hingis (Jun 20, 2014)

lamps &gt; splat


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 20, 2014)

splat &gt; traps


----------



## JC327 (Jun 20, 2014)

Traps--&gt;trips


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 21, 2014)

trips &gt; sport


----------



## JC327 (Jun 22, 2014)

Sport--&gt;parts


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 23, 2014)

parts &gt; strip


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 23, 2014)

Strips--&gt; straps.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 25, 2014)

Straps--&gt;trapes


----------



## Nicky Valentino (Jun 25, 2014)

traps &gt; party

-used traps instead of "trapes" cuz its not a 5 letter [email protected]@JC327


----------



## JC327 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nicky Valentino said:


> traps &gt; party
> 
> -used traps instead of "trapes" cuz its not a 5 letter [email protected]@JC327


Oops that's what happens when I attempt to play games while half asleep.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 25, 2014)

Party--&gt;parts


----------



## Nicky Valentino (Jun 25, 2014)

parts &gt; start


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 26, 2014)

start &gt; satyr


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 28, 2014)

satyr &gt; tears


----------



## Linda Hingis (Jun 28, 2014)

tears &gt; spear


----------



## JC327 (Jun 30, 2014)

Spear&gt; smear


----------



## CajunKitty (Jul 1, 2014)

smear &gt; armed


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 1, 2014)

armed &gt; cream


----------



## JC327 (Jul 2, 2014)

Cream &gt; dream


----------



## CajunKitty (Jul 3, 2014)

dream &gt;drake


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 3, 2014)

drake &gt; dread


----------



## Linda Hingis (Jul 4, 2014)

dread &gt; bread


----------



## CajunKitty (Jul 6, 2014)

bread &gt; baker


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 7, 2014)

baker&gt; bears


----------



## JC327 (Jul 7, 2014)

Bears &gt; fears


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 7, 2014)

fears &gt; farts


----------



## JC327 (Jul 7, 2014)

Lol

Farts&gt;forts


----------



## CajunKitty (Jul 8, 2014)

forts &gt; snort


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 8, 2014)

snort&gt; north


----------



## JC327 (Jul 8, 2014)

north &gt; Forth


----------



## CajunKitty (Jul 9, 2014)

forth &gt; other


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 9, 2014)

other &gt; otter


----------



## JC327 (Jul 10, 2014)

otter&gt; tater


----------



## CajunKitty (Jul 11, 2014)

tater &gt; water


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 11, 2014)

water&gt; warts


----------



## JC327 (Jul 12, 2014)

warts &gt; parts


----------



## CajunKitty (Jul 14, 2014)

parts &gt; strip


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 14, 2014)

strip&gt; trips :sunshine:


----------



## Linda Hingis (Jul 14, 2014)

trips &gt; skirt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 14, 2014)

skirt&gt;shirt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(btw @@Linda Hingis, I hit the like button but it said ive reached my max of likes) :scared:


----------



## JC327 (Jul 14, 2014)

STORM♥ said:


> skirt&gt;shirt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (btw @@Linda Hingis, I hit the like button but it said ive reached my max of likes) :scared:


That happens to me all the time, we need more likes.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 14, 2014)

shirt&gt;short


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 14, 2014)

short&gt; throw


----------



## JC327 (Jul 14, 2014)

throw&gt; forth


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 15, 2014)

forth&gt; north


----------



## JC327 (Jul 15, 2014)

north&gt;horns


----------



## CajunKitty (Jul 17, 2014)

horns &gt;snore


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 17, 2014)

snore&gt; roses


----------



## JC327 (Jul 17, 2014)

roses&gt; doses


----------



## CajunKitty (Jul 18, 2014)

doses &gt; doers


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

doers&gt;doors


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 20, 2014)

yeah, I might hit up director and see if we can do something bout the likes numbers k?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

anyway, carrying on with the game... im stuck on the next word though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CajunKitty (Jul 21, 2014)

doors &gt; roots


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 21, 2014)

Roots&gt; store


----------



## JC327 (Jul 21, 2014)

store&gt;stare


----------



## CajunKitty (Jul 22, 2014)

stare &gt; tires


----------



## Linda Hingis (Jul 22, 2014)

@ @JC327  Nevermind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

tires &gt; siren


----------



## JC327 (Jul 22, 2014)

siren&gt;rises


----------



## Nicky Valentino (Jul 23, 2014)

rises &gt; wires


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 23, 2014)

Wires -&gt; Tires


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 23, 2014)

tires&gt; strip


----------



## JC327 (Jul 24, 2014)

strip&gt;strap


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 24, 2014)

strap&gt; pairs


----------



## JC327 (Jul 26, 2014)

pairs&gt;pears


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 26, 2014)

pears&gt;fares


----------



## JC327 (Jul 26, 2014)

fares&gt;mares


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 27, 2014)

mares--&gt; hares


----------



## Nicky Valentino (Jul 27, 2014)

hares &gt; hairs


----------



## CajunKitty (Jul 28, 2014)

hairs &gt; shire


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 28, 2014)

shire-share


----------



## JC327 (Jul 29, 2014)

share&gt;stare


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 30, 2014)

stare-&gt; start


----------



## Linda Hingis (Jul 30, 2014)

start &gt; state


----------



## CajunKitty (Jul 30, 2014)

state &gt; teams


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2014)

teams&gt;Seams


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 30, 2014)

seams&gt;maces


----------



## JC327 (Jul 31, 2014)

maces&gt;space


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 31, 2014)

space&gt; packs


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 31, 2014)

packs&gt;scrap


----------



## CajunKitty (Aug 1, 2014)

scrap &gt; crabs


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 1, 2014)

crabs- grabs.


----------



## Nicky Valentino (Aug 1, 2014)

grabs &gt; barge


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 1, 2014)

barge&gt; beard


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2014)

beard&gt;board


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 2, 2014)

board- hoard


----------



## JC327 (Aug 2, 2014)

hoard&gt;roads


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 3, 2014)

roads- toads


----------



## CajunKitty (Aug 3, 2014)

toads &gt; staid


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 7, 2014)

staid- stain


----------



## CajunKitty (Aug 8, 2014)

stain &gt; taint


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 8, 2014)

taint &gt; tints


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 10, 2014)

tints- pints


----------



## JC327 (Aug 11, 2014)

pints&gt;pants


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 14, 2014)

pants- rants


----------



## JC327 (Aug 14, 2014)

rants&gt;runts


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 18, 2014)

runts-hunts


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 18, 2014)

hunts&gt;stung


----------



## slinka (Aug 18, 2014)

Stung&gt;sting


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 19, 2014)

sting-stink


----------



## JC327 (Aug 19, 2014)

stink&gt; nicks


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 20, 2014)

nicks&gt; snack


----------



## JC327 (Aug 20, 2014)

snack&gt; sacks


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 20, 2014)

sacks&gt; casts


----------



## JC327 (Aug 20, 2014)

casts&gt;costs


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 21, 2014)

costs-posts


----------



## JC327 (Aug 22, 2014)

posts&gt;parts


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 22, 2014)

parts-tarts


----------



## JC327 (Aug 22, 2014)

tarts&gt;darts


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 22, 2014)

darts- carts


----------



## JC327 (Aug 23, 2014)

carts&gt;rants


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 24, 2014)

rants &gt; train


----------



## JC327 (Aug 24, 2014)

train&gt;Drain


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 25, 2014)

drain-grain.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 25, 2014)

grain-rains


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 25, 2014)

rains &gt; snare


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 25, 2014)

snare-&gt; share?


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 26, 2014)

share &gt; fresh


----------



## JC327 (Aug 27, 2014)

fresh&gt;shore


----------



## Courtnee (Sep 1, 2014)

shore- score


----------



## JC327 (Sep 1, 2014)

score&gt;cored


----------



## Courtnee (Sep 9, 2014)

cored-cores


----------



## JC327 (Sep 9, 2014)

cores&gt;pores


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 11, 2014)

pores&gt; sores


----------



## JC327 (Sep 11, 2014)

sores&gt;roses


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 11, 2014)

roses&gt; hoses


----------



## JC327 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hoses&gt;horse


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 11, 2014)

horse&gt; share


----------



## JC327 (Sep 11, 2014)

share&gt;reach


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 11, 2014)

Reach&gt; harem


----------



## JC327 (Sep 11, 2014)

harem&gt;mares


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 16, 2014)

mares&gt;rears


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2014)

rears&gt;tears


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 16, 2014)

tears&gt; stair


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2014)

stair&gt;Hairs


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 16, 2014)

Hairs&gt; share


----------



## JC327 (Sep 25, 2014)

share&gt;stare


----------



## Nicky Valentino (Jan 26, 2015)

stare&gt;rates

Just felt like reviving this.. =)


----------



## Adelee (Oct 28, 2015)

later


----------



## Demelza Reveley (Jun 13, 2016)

Better


----------



## Demelza Reveley (Jul 1, 2016)

Greater


----------

